# Microsoft: Hole exploit endangers all IE versions



## historyb (Dec 13, 2008)

Microsoft: Hole exploit endangers all IE versions | Security - CNET News


----------



## he beholds (Dec 13, 2008)

Our computer just fritzed out and IE kept opening on its own (we've been using firefox) telling us that we had security issues. We just had to re-install our OS. Were we exploited--is that why our computer freaked out today??

On a related note, does anyone know where our old files might be, if they made it? The re-install that we did said that our files would be backed up, and if that didn't work (it did) then we'd have to do a complete re-install, where we would then lose everything. I'm looking for my pictures, specifically


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 13, 2008)

Oy... IE blows. That's why I've used Firefox for the last couple of years. However, my little sisters sometimes use IE on my PC at my mom's. I've had to remove several viruses and various kinds of malware because of it.  Then again, the fact that they think they've "won an ipod" and subsequently proceed to install instructions on how to get it sure doesn't help either!


----------



## Matthew1034 (Dec 13, 2008)

Maxthon Browser - Full-Featured Browser


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 13, 2008)

Safari+Mac=A Happy Computing Experience. (Sorry. I am a fervent convert! Used the old Apples, then PC for a bit, then around 2001, went Mac. I did not trust IE then, my wife uses a PC, I make her use Safari!)


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 13, 2008)

Jon Lake said:


> Safari+Mac=A Happy Computing Experience. (Sorry. I am a fervent convert! Used the old Apples, then PC for a bit, then around 2001, went Mac. I did not trust IE then, my wife uses a PC, I make her use Safari!)


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 13, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Safari+Mac=A Happy Computing Experience. (Sorry. I am a fervent convert! Used the old Apples, then PC for a bit, then around 2001, went Mac. I did not trust IE then, my wife uses a PC, I make her use Safari!)


My man!


----------



## Nate (Dec 13, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Jon Lake said:
> 
> 
> > Safari+Mac=A Happy Computing Experience. (Sorry. I am a fervent convert! Used the old Apples, then PC for a bit, then around 2001, went Mac. I did not trust IE then, my wife uses a PC, I make her use Safari!)



Double Trying to convert my PCO (PC-only) family.


----------



## Grymir (Dec 14, 2008)

I must be the odd man out. Not only do I use the KJV, but I surf with the IE. Of course, I did buy the Zonealarm Internet Security Suite for my wife and I to use. It catches everything. It beats the pant off of the free stuff we used to use!!! Mwhaaa!


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 14, 2008)

I've been getting tired of IE lately because it seems to glitch so easy. After using it for years, and not really having issues, I've finally converted... to Google Chrome. I don't know if I like it yet or not, but it is fast and, so far, flawless.


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 14, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I must be the odd man out. Not only do I use the KJV, but I surf with the IE. Of course, I did buy the Zonealarm Internet Security Suite for my wife and I to use. It catches everything. It beats the pant off of the free stuff we used to use!!! Mwhaaa!


Tim....as a PB man I admire......I am shocked you would use KJV AND IE in the same line!


----------



## JohnGill (Dec 14, 2008)

Grymir said:


> I must be the odd man out. Not only do I use the KJV, but I surf with the IE. Of course, I did buy the Zonealarm Internet Security Suite for my wife and I to use. It catches everything. It beats the pant off of the free stuff we used to use!!! Mwhaaa!



You do know that IE code is based upon the critical text while Firefox is based on the Majority Text & Safari is based on the Textus Receptus. IE is more equivalent to the NIV. I think you need to read Dean J. W. Burgon's IE Revised. It will help you to better understand these issues.


----------



## Scott1 (Dec 14, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > I must be the odd man out. Not only do I use the KJV, but I surf with the IE. Of course, I did buy the Zonealarm Internet Security Suite for my wife and I to use. It catches everything. It beats the pant off of the free stuff we used to use!!! Mwhaaa!
> ...


----------



## Jon Lake (Dec 14, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Grymir said:
> 
> 
> > I must be the odd man out. Not only do I use the KJV, but I surf with the IE. Of course, I did buy the Zonealarm Internet Security Suite for my wife and I to use. It catches everything. It beats the pant off of the free stuff we used to use!!! Mwhaaa!
> ...


LOL! Nice one!


----------



## Grymir (Dec 14, 2008)

Ha ha ha y'all!!! I do get the NIV comparision. And the TR connection to Safari. I did learn on an Apple ][! I just went to the website to check it out. I just can't shake the Windows thing. My computer just likes it when I run the original Windows stuff. Maybe because when Bill Gates looks at my computer, sees that I'm running window's stuff, he reaches in and gives my computer a little blessing!!!


----------

